# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  οι καρδερινες ειναι μονο για τη φυση!

## Gull

φετος μετα απο 20 περιπου χρονια ενασχολησης με τις καρδερινες και με αφορμη καποιες ανοιξιατικες απωλειες λογω των βροχων αποφασισα οτι αυτο το πουλι δε κανει για κλουβι.αμολησα ολα μου τα ζευγαρια,εκτροφης και ξεκτροφης.δε θα ξαναδιατηρησω ποτε μου καρδερινες.η ελευθερια ειναι πραγματικα ομορφη!

----------


## koukoulis

Γιάννη, η αφορμή ποια ήταν; Οι απώλειες λόγω ανοιξιάτικων βροχών; 
Θελεις να μας πεις κάποιες παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες, πχ αριθμός, ηλικία πουλιών, χρόνια στην αιχμαλωσία, περιοχή απελευθέρωσης κλπ;

----------


## HarrisC

Γιαννη ειναι φοβερα ενδιαφερον αυτο που μας λες .Πες κατι παραπανω και αν μπορεις και καμμια φωτο.Φετος το καλοκαιρι ειδα μια καρδερινα στο δασακι διπλα στο σπιτι  πουκανα διακοπες,κελαιδουσε υπεροχα και εκανα την ιδια σκεψη με σενα.

----------


## Steliosan

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οι καρδερινες εκτροφης αν θα μπορεσουν να επιβιωσουν αφου ειναι μαθημενες αλλιως,της ξεκτροφης σιγουρα θα βρουν το δρομο τους.

----------


## kostaskirki

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Στέλιο! ! Για τις άγριες πολύ καλά έκανες και τις άφησες! ! Αν όμως όντως άφησες και εκτροφής ,τότε πολύ πιθανόν θα γίνουν μεζές σε αρπακτικά, κλπ κλπ!!
Όσο για τις απώλειες της άνοιξης που μας λες ίσως να μην υπήρχαν αν δεν διατηρούσες και άγρια αιχμαλωτισμενα πουλιά! !

----------


## jk21

To μελος Gull οπως θα ειδατε διαγραφτηκε και οριστικα ! Ευχομαι οτι γραφει πιο πανω ,να το πιστευει για τα πουλια αυτα .Αργησε βεβαια μετα απο 20 χρονια ,αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι αργα .Δεν ξερω αν ολα τα πουλια που απελευθερωσε ηταν ικανα να απελευθερωθουν ,αλλα οσο και αν σαν ατομο ειχε συμπεριφορα απαραδεκτη (δημοσια και μεσω πμ σε καποια μελη ) που τον οδηγησε εκτος φορουμ ,το λιγο διαστημα που τον εχω γνωρισει ,τον εχω ικανο να προετοιμασει καταλληλα οσα πουλια *ειναι δυνατον* να απελευθερωθουν ,να το κανει .Του ευχομαι καλη πορεια στο νεο τροπο σκεψης του ,αλλα εδω δεν προκειται να τον ξαναεκφρασει !

το θεμα κλειδωνει και οποιο αλλο μελος μας ,θελει να συνεχιστει παρομοια συζητηση (αν και εχει ξαναγινει σε διαφορα θεματα ) ας ανοιξει εκεινο θεμα

----------

